# Chameleon washes his hands



## Karly (Sep 21, 2012)

This was just what I needed to make me smile on a Friday afternoon.
Sooo cute! 

chameleon washing his hands - YouTube


----------



## balthazar (Sep 21, 2012)

Very cute. And damn i wish we could get these here


----------



## Retic (Sep 21, 2012)

Of all our animals our Chameleons are by far the most 'entertaining'.


----------



## Shotta (Sep 21, 2012)

aha aa ha ha lol he thinks he's people


----------



## thals (Sep 21, 2012)

hehe such cute little characters!


----------



## Stuart (Sep 21, 2012)

Perfectly reasonable explanation for him doing it, but it is cool non the less. 

I miss chameleons...


----------



## lebsta (Sep 23, 2012)

cool video, very cute


----------



## Tassie97 (Sep 23, 2012)

lol over 1.4 million views and only one comment!


----------



## eddie123 (Sep 23, 2012)

legend!


----------



## Hazordous-Herps (Sep 24, 2012)

Pretty nice, I wondered why people even liked chameleons until now.


----------



## SteveNT (Sep 24, 2012)

Noice


----------



## treeofgreen (Sep 26, 2012)

Hazordous-Herps said:


> Pretty nice, I wondered why people even liked chameleons until now.



You colour blind or somethng HH?  (not that that particular one was colourful)


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 26, 2012)

That's cute! Love the eyes flying back and forth


----------

